# Dota 2 minimiert sich



## Toast mit Mett (22. April 2016)

Hey Leute,

habe seit 1 Woche ein Problem mit Dota 2 und zwar minimiert sich das Spiel in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Ich lande auf dem Desktop, kann aber den Spiele-Sound noch hören und der Ingame Mauszeiger bleibt auch bestehen.
Da ich nichts anklicken kann, muss über den Taskmanager das Spiel beenden.

Habt ihr eine Idee woran es liegen könnte ?


----------



## NatokWa (22. April 2016)

Irgendwelche neue Software installiert bevor das anfing ?

Hatte ähnliche Probs (nur ohne das beenden müßen) mit "tools" die gemeint haben mir im Tray immer mal wieder Meldungen zeigen zu müßen , EGAL was da gerade lief ...... Das hat dann auch aus Vollbild rausgeschmissen , nur kam ich bei fast allen Spielen dann auch wieder rein ...


----------



## Keksdosen (16. Mai 2016)

Toast mit Mett schrieb:


> Hey Leute,
> 
> habe seit 1 Woche ein Problem mit Dota 2 und zwar minimiert sich das Spiel in unregelmäßigen Abständen. Ich lande auf dem Desktop, kann aber den Spiele-Sound noch hören und der Ingame Mauszeiger bleibt auch bestehen.
> Da ich nichts anklicken kann, muss über den Taskmanager das Spiel beenden.
> ...



Hatte das Problem auch, konnte es lösen indem ich die Anzeigequalität im Spiel auf 100% gestellt habe und in den Startoptionen -dx11 angehängt habe. Bei mir läut's aber im Vollbild Modus.


----------

